

Show HN: WiFi chat. Chat with people on your Wifi network. - cr4zy
http://www.wifichat.net

======
cr4zy
<https://github.com/crizCraig/Wifi-chat>

------
aaronpk
Nice. Looks like it matches up users by remote IP address as visible to the
wifichat.net server. I was hoping for some sort of magic where it doesn't need
to send to the main servers to chat, but this is a clever trick!

~~~
aaronblohowiak
bonjour!

------
ninetax

        500 Internal Server Error
        The server has either erred or is incapable of    performing the requested operation.

------
guojh0570
I love it,it looks so cool.And thx for sharing the src.

------
zengr
alljoyn.org does something similar. P2P connection over lan though.

